# Tuarts Wedding Chụp Ảnh Cưới Có Uy Tín Không?



## lananh8xpub (20 Tháng một 2016)

Ngồi nghiên cứu cả tuần nay mà chưa chốt được nên chụp ảnh cưới  của bên nào, nhiều studio quá làm em loạn cào cào hết cả, sợt gu gồ gãy tay tìm được bên Tuarts Wedding, thấy nhiều chị em đánh giá bên này rất tốt, ảnh chụp không chỉ đẹp mà nhìn rất có chất nghệ thuật nữa nhưng em cũng chưa dám quyết vội  nhà mình có chị nào biết hoặc từng chụp ảnh cưới bên này rồi thì cho em xin ý kiến nhé


----------



## stopinmymind (25 Tháng một 2016)

giờ đúng là nhiều bên chụp ảnh cưới quá các mẹ ạ  tìm được nơi chọn mặt gửi vàng thì quả thật là cũng khó các mẹ nhỉ, thôi cứ tham khảo bên nào nhiều người chụp thì qua xem thế nào


----------



## Igymfitness (25 Tháng một 2016)

Chụp ảnh thì bạn lựa chọn bên Tuarts Nguyen Studio là chuẩn nhất rồi à :x:x:x bên này chụp ảnh cưới k chỉ đẹp mà còn đậm chất nghệ thuật nữa bạn ạ :-*:-*:-* mình từng chụp ảnh bên này rồi, kết nổ đĩa luôn à bố cục ảnh, cách xử lý ánh sáng nữa. Siêu đẹp <<<<


----------



## stopinmymind (25 Tháng một 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Ảnh ảo làm cái gì mẹ ơi, chụp xem mấy lần rồi lại vứt xó thoai à, em thấy cái khoản chụp ảnh này tốn tiền vô ích, phí phạm quá để tiền ăn còn sướng hơn :-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?


Nói như mẹ thì nói làm cái gì, đời người có cưới xin 1 lần thôi, dù là cái gì nhỏ nhất thì cũng phải làm cho tươm tất, thế chẳng  nhẽ ý mẹ là ko cần chụp ảnh chắc? thế thà chả cưới cho xong, gì phải khổ sở thế, đáng mấy đồng tiền đâu :-w


----------



## Igymfitness (25 Tháng một 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Ảnh ảo làm cái gì mẹ ơi, chụp xem mấy lần rồi lại vứt xó thoai à, em thấy cái khoản chụp ảnh này tốn tiền vô ích, phí phạm quá để tiền ăn còn sướng hơn :-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?:-?


Ăn vào miệng rồi nó cũng hết, nhưng bộ album ảnh cưới để đời thì bạn bè, anh chị em ai cũng được chiêm ngưỡng mà mẹ nó  đối với em thì việc chụp ảnh cưới đẹp không hề phí chút nào, em thấy mình chọn nơi chụp ảnh như Tuarts Nguyen là đúng đắn, chả có gì phải hối tiếc cả :bz


----------



## stopinmymind (25 Tháng một 2016)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> Vâng thì em cũng lần đầu chưa có kinh nghiệm nên mới lơ ngơ lên đây hỏi ý kiến các mẹ thông thái nhà mình chứ có dám xuống tay luôn đâu ạ #:-s#:-s


Mẹ thấy nhiều người đánh giá bên Tuarts chụp đẹp thì em nghĩ mẹ nên qua tận địa chỉ bên đó coi sao, trước hết nghía cái cơ sở vật chất của họ, sau đó coi các dịch vụ thế nào, có các gói chụp gì, nhân viên thái độ ra sao ... đó là cách hay nhất đó ạ


----------



## Igymfitness (25 Tháng một 2016)

sickendnought đã viết:


> Em ko nói là chụp bên nào hơn bên nào, hay đúng hay sai khi lựa chọn gì, nhưng em thấy việc chụp ảnh cưới nó rất vô bổ, chả tích lợi gì hết, hiện tại mẹ mới nên còn hào hứng xem ảnh nhưng em đảm bảo luôn là tầm tháng nữa là mẹ bắt đầu thấy nhàm chán, rồi mấy năm nữa chắc đưa cho con chơi con xé cũng nên =))=))=))=))


Mẹ cứ mang cái suy nghĩ như thế thì đúng là em cũng potay.com luôn, như em á cưới là mốc quan trọng nhất trong đời, đã quan trọng thì cần ghi dấu, cần trân trọng, dù 50 năm sau ảnh có bị nhạt màu, mờ đi em cũng vẫn cất giữ chứ ko bao jo đem ném xó cho người khác nghịch hỏng như mẹ nghĩ. Đó là sự tôn trọng dành cho hôn nhân oo


----------



## iService.hanoi (27 Tháng một 2016)

mùa cưới rồi ha đi đâu cũng thấy nhà nhà chụp ảnh cưới, người người sắm đồ cưới, tết nhất đến nơi rồi chuẩn bị nhanh thôi các chị nhỉ


----------



## iService.hanoi (27 Tháng một 2016)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> cưới xin vui thì vui thiệt mừng thì mừng thiệt cơ mà cũng mệt cũng lắm thứ phải lo lắm mẹ ơi haizz, em đã chốt xong được là có nên chụp ảnh cưới ở Tuarts hay chưa đâu, nếu mà lại phải lọ mọ đi tìm bên khác chắc em chớt quá //


mấy khi đâu à, thui cứ từ từ mà châm cứu cho chắc mẹ ạ, vội vàng rồi lại không ưng thì còn chán hơn, có phải Tuarts Wedding mà mẹ hỏi là ở 17 Đại Cồ Việt đúng ko ạ? nếu đúng thì em thấy bạn bè em nhiều đứa chụp ở đây rồi thấy khen chụp ko những đẹp mà còn nghệ thuật nữa đó b-)


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (27 Tháng một 2016)

Chụp ảnh cưới ở Tu Arts là chuẩn cơm mẹ nấu rồi mẹ thớt ơi, có nhiều gói tha hồ lựa chọn nè http://tuarts.net/, thấy toàn hotboy hotgirl chụp ở đây đó, đẳng cấp có khác nhỉ ><><


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (1 Tháng hai 2016)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Bác cũng có con mắt tinh tường đấy chớ nhở, bên này thương hiệu có tiếng khắp cả nước mà bác, phải có con mắt nghệ thuật mới chụp bên này đó ak


Kakaa bác cứ quá khen b-)b-) bác thì cũng có kém gì em đâu ta ;; thực ra dạo trước em cũng ko có biết bên này, được ông anh giới thiệu cho nên mới thông não đấy ạ ))


----------



## iService.hanoi (2 Tháng hai 2016)

noname2902 đã viết:


> Mình nghĩ ảnh cưới thì chụp ở đâu chả được  giờ nhiều studio mà các bên thì cũng na ná nhau thoai, chụp cho có thoai chứ có mấy ai giữ được lâu đâu


Không hẳn đâu mẹ ơi, bên nào cũng như nhau thì có mà loạn hết, nếu mà như nhau thế sao có đầy studio mở ra được mấy bữa rồi đóng cửa luôn đấy, cách xử lý, bắt sáng, khả năng điều chỉnh chủ thể ... mà chụp ảnh cưới để lưu giữ khoảng khắc, đánh dấu lại kỷ niệm khó quên ... mẹ nghĩ ai cũng như mẹ chụp xong rồi xếp xó ko bằng [-([-([-(


----------



## iService.hanoi (2 Tháng hai 2016)

noname2902 đã viết:


> Chụp ảnh lớn là được rồi chứ ảnh nhỏ thực sự em thấy không cần thiết, cảm thấy ném tiền qua cửa sổ lắm. Thợ ảnh thì ông nào chả được đào tạo như nhau. Em nghĩ cứ ra tiệm ảnh chụp lấy 1,2 kiểu nhờ họ photo ghép phong cảnh các kiểu cho là được


Sặc, không hiểu mấy giờ rồi mà mẹ nó còn có cái suy nghĩ này trong đầu nữa, em cũng xin vái mẹ nó cả nón ^^^^ cứ như mới từ núi xuống vậy 8-}8-}


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (3 Tháng hai 2016)

Em chưa có kinh nghiệm mấy món ảnh ọt này, nhưng em nghĩ muốn biết cái cửa hàng Tuarts mà mẹ nói có uy tín không thì mẹ cứ qua thẳng đó xem cơ sở nó thía nào, cách nói chuyện, tư vấn bên đó ... còn không thì cứ làm một bộ ảnh đê, chụp xong lần 1 sẽ biết uy tín hay không, rút kinh nghiệm cho lần sau <<<<


----------



## nhoxquy03 (3 Tháng hai 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> bên tuarts mà mẹ thớt nói là studio chụp ảnh cưới cao cấp mà, em nói ko ngoa chứ khách hàng chụp bên này ko những là người có tiền, mà còn là những người có gu thẩm mỹ , biết giá trị của nghệ thuật và quan trọng hơn là những người yêu quý bản thân mình mẹ ạ  ><><><


thế cơ á mẹ nó? vậy như em ít tiền thì có được qua bên tuarts này chụp ảnh không ạ :>, có khi nào vào họ không tiếp không á 8-}


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (3 Tháng hai 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Thế khác gì gạo nấu thành cơm đâu cơ chứ, cưới xin có lần bác lại bảo là rút kinh nghiệm lần sau ) đúng là không biết nói giề lun


Ơ cái bác này một lần hay mấy lần thì sao mà mạnh miệng nói trước được =))=)) muốn biết chính xác chất lượng của nó thì cách em bày là chuẩn nhứt đóa


----------



## thienthandangyeu (3 Tháng hai 2016)

Bên mà bạn chủ top hỏi là bên này đúng không ạ  http://tuarts.net/gallery-link/anh-cuoi-dep-tai-ha-noi-mang-dam-phong-cach-chau-au/ nhìn đẹp ghê, làm bộ như này cũng được đó bạn ơi, nhìn ảnh ai bảo là chụp ở HN, đúng phong cách châu Âu luôn hèng, iu tóa


----------



## nhoxquy03 (3 Tháng hai 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Hehe nói zậy thoai chớ, tầm 8 triệu là mẹ có thể chụp được một bộ ảnh cưới lung linh roài ợ  gì mà tiếp vs không tiếp, bên này dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng là chu đáo nhất trong các bên luôn đấy ạ, về khoản tư vấn hướng dẫn hay hỗ trợ khách hàng thì mẹ không pải nghĩ đâu ạ, qua làm bộ luôn cho sốt mẹ


Ngọt nước đấy mẹ nhể, làm em cứ nghĩ cao cấp thì nhân viên cũng sang choảnh luôn, thấy người ít tiền là bắp rang bơ , ông anh họ đang nhờ tìm chỗ chất lượng mà giá hợp lý để chụp ảnh cưới, để em mách ông ý ra đây


----------



## tomandjerry4 (3 Tháng hai 2016)

rebecar đã viết:


> Hehe nói zậy thoai chớ, tầm 8 triệu là mẹ có thể chụp được một bộ ảnh cưới lung linh roài ợ  gì mà tiếp vs không tiếp, bên này dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng là chu đáo nhất trong các bên luôn đấy ạ, về khoản tư vấn hướng dẫn hay hỗ trợ khách hàng thì mẹ không pải nghĩ đâu ạ, qua làm bộ luôn cho sốt mẹ


Chuẩn chuẩn chuẩn  Tu Arts chụp ảnh không những đẹp mà còn có tính nghệ thuật cao, dịch vụ khách hàng cũng quá ổn nữa, bình thường studio chụp ảnh cưới cũng nhiều nhưng kiếm được studio cao cấp, ưng ý thì đúng là đếm trên đầu ngón tay


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (3 Tháng hai 2016)

sucsesfull đã viết:


> Dẹp ngay cái vụ am với cả bum này đi bác ơi, chụp mấy bữa rồi chả sờ mó gì đến đâu ạ, kinh nghiệm sống còn của em đây này bác


Nào nào ko vơ đũa cả nắm bác ơi, không được suy bụng ta ra bụng người, nhà bác thế chứ nhà em nâng như nâng trứng nha


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (3 Tháng hai 2016)

sucsesfull đã viết:


> Bác thử hỏi 10 người thì em tin đến 9 người đã từng chụp ảnh cưới hối hận vì bỏ tiền ra đầu tư cho việc đó, em nói thật đấy, ko đùa đâu


Bác lại nói năng lung tung, áp đặt quá đấy, bạn bè em ai ai cũng chụp ảnh cưới, có thấy người nào như bác đâu, kêu là việc không cần thế có thấy ai không chụp ảnh cưới đâu ???


----------



## tomandjerry4 (4 Tháng hai 2016)

Mạnh tay làm hẳn bộ như này đi mẹ ơi http://tin8.com/loa-mat-voi-bo-anh-cuoi-chup-xuyen-viet-tri-gia-250-trieu-dong-18239  có 250 triệu chứ mấy, lung linh nhất hành tinh luông, Tú Arts chụp đó mẹ, mê chưa


----------

